# No 500pt GK love!?



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Been looking on here for some 500pt GK lists and it seems that everyone is staying the 1k+ area's. I've been gone awhile, so maybe I missed something. Are GK bad at the 500pt level? Or is there just more enjoyment out of the 1k+ levels?

Loki


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

No no, no at all.. you can take one unit, maybe two if you stretch the points.. oh silly me, did I say unit? I meant model.. :laugh:

Seriously now, GKs are very expensive (if not the most expensive) so they suffer terribly low model counts at those point ranges. I'm not a GK player though, so my assessement might be wrong, and inquisitorial warbands might work well..


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

inquisitor and 2 units of terminators... yeah I would say they can manage to make 500pt lists quite decently.

500pts isn't that common a game size, which is probably half the reason why there aren't any lists up here. The other is that there really isn't that much you can do with GKs. You basically can never have more then the minimum 2 troops and a HQ and will be looking at cheap HQ and cheap troops at that...

Having said that the low points means that almost everyone will be relying on troops... and GK troops are some of the best in the game. Personally I would always use termies at 500pts because you are much less likely to be facing power weapons or AP2 in such small point games.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, Tim/Steve has it right. Inquisitor and Termies makes for a decent 500pt list

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor
-Psychotroke Grenades
-Rad Grenades
-Power Armour
-Psyker w/ Hammerhand
93 Points

GK Terminator Squad
-Justicar w/ Nemisis Daemonhammer
-Rest of the Squad w/ Halberds
200 points

GK Terminator Squad
-Justicar w/ Nemisis Daemonhammer
-Rest of the Squad w/ Halberds
200 points

493 points

Since the Hammers and the Halberds are free, feel free to change the set-up around a bit. 2 Hammers/3 Halberds works too


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! What your all saying was a long the lines of what I was thinking. I did plan on going up to a 2k army so guess I'll just do it sooner than expected.

Loki


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

I do a similar set up for 500 pts of Gks, but I keep the Inquisitor at 25 pts to give psycannons on both Terminator squads.
Here's another 500 pt list:

-Inquisitor psychotroke greandes 40
- 10 man GKSS, 2xpsycannons, Daemonhammer 230
- 10 man GKSS, 2xpsycannons, Daemonhammer 230

And for the Insane:

- Draigo 275
- 2 Paladins Hammer, Halberd 110
- 2 Paladins Hammer, MC Halberd 115

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a 500 point list I play from time to time when things are getting rather silly.

Draigo 
Paladin (warding staff, psybolt ammo)
Paladin (warding staff, psybolt ammo)

It's only won a single game but it's really funny to play.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

inquisitor

GKSS
Psycannon, Hammer
Razorback
Psybolt

GKSS
Psycannon, Hammer
Razorback
Psybolt

Dreadnought
2x TLAC, Psybolt

500pts on the noggin


----------

